# Girls name which goes with second name MacKenzie!



## lm87

Hey we're not sure what we're having yet but have a few boys names like Harris, Nathaniel ( Nathan ) but have no clues on a girls name lol must go with mackenzie! Any help please? Thanks


----------



## bassdesire

Annabelle
Rose
Autumn
Evelyn
Lesley
Jennifer
Lillian
Lily
Adeline
Avery
Brooklyn
Orla
Eilee
Ella
Taylor

Mackenzie is the middle name, right? This is what I came up with--try them out!


----------



## Wildfire81

My friend named her daughter McKenzie Leann


----------



## lm87

my surname is MacKenzie lol noticed its now getting popular for a first name. I like Abby but not sure if it goes with MacKenzie. as for a boy it will be either

Harris William MacKenzie or
Nathaniel William MacKenzie and Nathan for short.


----------



## KiansMummy

Scarlett Mackenzie
Mia Mackenzie
Ava Mackenzie
Libby Mackenzie


----------



## mrsdaz

Love your boys names, they are on our shortlist too! Our girls names will be bella, pippa, or Elsie


----------



## Surprise

Mia MacKenzie
Lana MacKenzie
Jillian MacKenzie
Cara MacKenzie


----------



## anniemac29

My cousin is called Ilona Mackenzie. Names with vowels on the end flow well. Like Lilia or Anna.


----------



## Wildfire81

lm87 said:


> my surname is MacKenzie lol noticed its now getting popular for a first name. I like Abby but not sure if it goes with MacKenzie. as for a boy it will be either
> 
> Harris William MacKenzie or
> Nathaniel William MacKenzie and Nathan for short.

My maiden name was Harris, I have never heard of it as a first name!


----------

